# Line out converter to keep stock radio



## Jasli (5 mo ago)

Hello,
I have an AudioControl LCQ1 Line out converter that I had used in my Tundra before replacing the deck. I am wondering if this would work to use in my 2005 Z4 (10 speaker Carver) to keep the existing stock radio and then use a couple aftermarket amps and replace the speakers? I understand its only 3 channels, but I can figure that out if I just know that this is even possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Clearancediver (Oct 18, 2012)

It’s not going to work….. The head unit (radio) and amp are co-dependent upon a signal between them. If you retain the DSP amp and replace the head unit in the Carver 10 speaker system , the amp doesn’t receive the proper signal to enable the amp….

If you plan on replacing the amps and speakers…. That is called a complete gut of the system and in that case, why wouldn’t you replace the HU (head unit/radio) as well…….

In any case, what you propose requires a complete rewriting/running of wires to speakers etc….. from all accounts on the forums, it’s an expensive undertaking. 

I have that identical system (in a ‘04 roadster), and it’s works just fine with excellent sound ( I also bought a new amp during my ongoing ownership). What I have found, is that the music source is the issue on sound quality. CD playing in the HU produces phenomenal sound with high quality recordings. Sirius radio through a Sirius car radio unit (via aux) produces excellent reproduction… given a high quality signal. Sirius radio app playing from your phone …. Quality depends upon bandwidth you authorize… ie …the higher the data rate used to receive the signal, the better the sound. Same goes for Bluetooth from my iPhone … the higher the quality of the recording, the better the reproduction/hearing enjoyment while you drive.
I have all 4 capabilities… I have Bluebus module for my bluetooth/handsfree reception…. And can speak somewhat authoritatively on this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasli (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the response. I had the LOC lying around and thought I might have a use for it. Again, appreciate the information. Besides the sub woofers being an odd ohm rating, can the other speakers in the car be replaced with standard speakers that fit the size requirement? I have delved through a lot of posts that others have asked about speaker replacement only, other than the Bavs and Alpha systems. There never was really an answer. I would assume, possibly a mistake, a newer set of mids, tweeters would produce a little better quality of sound? Just not sure if there's something required that the Bavs and Alphas have that a regular tweeter/mid of the same size doesn't. Again thank you for taking time to help educate me on the BMW way of car audio.🙂


----------



## Clearancediver (Oct 18, 2012)

Not having replaced speakers except with OEM I can’t answer that one…. You might get an answer by researching the OEM speakers via various sources for technical info on them… possibly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasli (5 mo ago)

Thank you again, I'll look into that.


----------

